# Starting a 3D range



## bugsplat (Jan 15, 2006)

Have a lot of extra mid section replacements for your targets. Nothing worse then a pass through outdoors and having to search for an arrow and holding up shooters behind you.

I personally like longer shots. shots that are harder because of placement of the target with trees, creeks etc.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Variety. Try uphill, downhill, across ditches, ect.....

We have a moving deer target and thinking about a revolving target for this year. We also have a shot from a treestand(tower) and a sitting down target behind a ground blind.

Make it a challenge but keep it FUN!!!!


----------



## logcabin (Jan 9, 2005)

Have helped set up a couple different courses and you'll find out you can't please everyone.They'll either be to short or to long of shots,the course will be to flat or to hilly,to much brush,or to open.So you'll find out make the course whats suitable to the shooters in your area.Someone will complain but they'll get over it.It's just good practice in the long run.


----------



## sheets (Dec 26, 2004)

Keep them coming guys...


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Put a bear with his head in a bait barrel, a bear climbing a tree, a buck rubbing a tree, that sort of thing. Throw in a 5 yard shot once in a while too, those can be tough shots.


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

There was a recent post on this & alot of good info. was offered. It was within the last week or two. Might want to try finding that.


----------



## Smyrnite927 (Jan 6, 2006)

We like courses set up with a difficult stake for the more experinced people-
longer shots-shooting thru holes-tough angles, etc..
And a stake for less experinced people. Basically have several stakes for a 
broad range of shooters (and dont forget about the youngsters- 15yrds and 
closer).

Make sure you have good bow hangers at EVERY station!
Nothing burns me more than having to lay my $1000-$1200 rigs on the 
ground to pull arrows. That is the lone reason I wont give some ranges 
my business!!

Good luck to you and your new 3D range!!

P.S Dont let the targets get to shot up so the speed guys aren't blowing 
thru them, because that will keep business away also.


----------

